# Classical concertgoer demographics



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone have information on the demographics of modern day Classical Music Concertgoers. There are many people who say that that industry is ready to collapse. I disagree. I have seen many young people in their 20s and thirties at classical concerts. Why would colleges have music degrees if students did not want to learn the classics? 

Anyway, any studies on demographics of classical concert audiences would greatly be thanked.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't have studies, but who are these "many people" who say the industry is ready to collapse? I've never heard this statement from anyone who actually listens to classical music. Only the sceptic, non-classical listening people tell me it's a dying art - but considering they don't know the difference between a violin and viola, I am hardly inclined to take their opinions seriously 

I know you don't believe the industry is ready collapse, but I'm just curious as to why you would include an ambigious statement about "many people" having an opinion you don't share.

Anyway, that's beside the point. To contribute to your post, I myself am a teenager, and I know many teenagers who regularly attend and enjoy classical music concerts.

-PPP


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I attend to classical concerts since I'm 8 and I know alot of teenagers that do.
Sure there are the brainwashed kids that say things like "Oh classical music? That's for old people man!" but they eventualy grow up, and most of them start to listen to it later.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have any figures but certain concerts I've been to felt more like a geriatric ward meeting. Interestingly though, it seems like the concerts with Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra in Oslo Concert Hall that I've been to have had the oldest demographic while opera is more popular among young people. Much thanks, I think, to a campaign called Opera to the People that's arranged by a subgroup of a culture & entertainment student organization. The woman behind it all is an opera singer herself and sings arias at Oslo Central Station sometimes. I think it's great.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

karenpat said:


> I don't have any figures but certain concerts I've been to felt more like a geriatric ward meeting....


Yes, sometimes this is true (especially at matinees, the oldies hate going out at night). But at other times, I have seen quite a mix of age groups at classical concerts. Some tickets are offered at a discount for under 30's, to lure the younger listeners in. There's also a group that tours Australia (Trioz, the piano trio headed by Kathryn Selby) who are offering free tickets to under 15's if accompanied by their parents or relatives. I think this is a good idea. On the other side, there has been a bit of a trend to not offer any pensioner concession (only for students). This is because they want the oldies to pay for a full ticket, since the concerts are already popular with this age group. I really can't tell what will happen once the older generation dies out in the next 10-20 years, but right now there's a lot of live classical performances to go to here in Sydney, from both established and less established groups...


----------

